# Sony will refund consumers over deceiving PlayStation Vita ads



## Lishenron (Nov 25, 2014)

> The Federal Trade Commission announced *today that Sony Computer Entertainment America will settle false advertising claims related to the technical abilities of the PlayStation Vita. The ads in question date back to the portable's US launch campaign in late 2011 and early 2012, and have to do with the Vita's Remote Play, cross-platform, and cross-save features (*see below).
> 
> As part of Sony's settlement with the FTC, the PlayStation company is prohibit*ed from making similarly misleading claims going forward, and it must refund affected gamers. Under the terms of the settlement, anyone who bought a Vita before June 1, 2012 will be eligible for a $25 cash or credit refund, or a $50 merchandise voucher for PlayStation games and services.*
> 
> ...






Can't wait for my money


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2014)

They better refund my non-American Vita I bought second hand in 2014 and am greatly enjoying


----------



## Enclave (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah, most of the stuff they talked about for the Vita didn't really materialise until the PS4.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 27, 2014)

$50 in credit is pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2014)

I love ganging on Sony's recent fuck ups. (suspect calling it recent; been happening for a while now), but you wont get everything from the system on the first day. Granted; the development for Vita's software *has *halted. 

I hear the vita is a great weebo system tho. So all this "dying out" process will be cool for me when the price drops even further.


----------

